# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С предприятие 8.2 здесь

## Алексей 163

http://letitbit.net/download/40635.4....2.14.519.html

----------

Владиславпрофи (07.04.2012), Стэрвелла (26.01.2013)

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.15.317 от 07.06.2012

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->

Скачать  //  Зеркало

----------

gerasiyuliya (22.05.2013), svaf (12.08.2012), Стэрвелла (26.01.2013)

----------


## inoks

тут подписка на обновления http://release.8c1.ru/history/28

----------


## inoks

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия 8. Версия 8.2.15.318
http://release.8c1.ru/history/341004 
ошибки в версии: http://release.8c1.ru/bugs/341004/8.2.15.318

----------


## Алексей 163

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012* 

Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012 (portable)*

Скачать > Зеркало

----------


## perst33

ДД! Очень хочу с 7-ки перейти на 8-ку,посидела,почитала-еще больше запуталась.....В 8-ке порядок установки можно описать, что в какой последовательности ставится..., а еще интересует какая последняя версия конфигурации м.б. установлена на 8.2? Если можно,то на почту:makludmila@yandex.ru

----------


## perst33

Ну помогите мне пож-та!!!!!Поставила платформу 8.2.16.368 пытаюсь поставить конфиг 3.0.15.11( ставлю на другой диск в др.папку) получается платформа на одном диске С , а конфиг на другом..., запускаю программу-пишет отсутствует файл базы данных, что делать не знаю...

----------


## egoistqq

У меня почти такая же беда, только конфиг 2.0.41.4 не могу выгрузить, гов, что нет элементов удовлетворяющих условиям поиска, скажите пож-та, что делать?

----------


## Shabarshin

Ребята! Помогите пожалуйста!!! Не могу найти 1С Предприятие. Мне для УСН. Спасибо! shabarshinfin@mail.ru

----------


## anton 86

Добрый день!!!Помогите найти 1С торговля розница базовая.Пожалуйста
Plotnikov-anton25@mail.ru

----------


## anton 86

Добрый день!!!Помогите найти 1С торговля розница базовая.Пожалуйста
Plotnikov-anton25@mail.ru

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.157 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.157. Порядок обновления 
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Технология внешних компонент 
Демонстрационная информационная база 
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС 
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.157

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.157 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.157. Порядок обновления 
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Технология внешних компонент 
Демонстрационная информационная база 
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС 
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.157

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве.

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.157 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.157. Порядок обновления 
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Технология внешних компонент 
Демонстрационная информационная база 
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС 
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.157

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.157 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.157. Порядок обновления 
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем 
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем 
Технология внешних компонент 
Демонстрационная информационная база 
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС 
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.157

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.157 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.157. Порядок обновления
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
Технология внешних компонент
Демонстрационная информационная база
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.157

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.153 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:
Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.153. Порядок обновления
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
Технология внешних компонент
Демонстрационная информационная база
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.153

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## Severchukov

Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.17.153 от 22.01.2013

Полный набор:

Технологическая платформа 8.2. Версия 8.2.17.153. Порядок обновления
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем
Технология внешних компонент
Демонстрационная информационная база
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.2.17.153

Каждый пункт в отдельном архиве

Каталог на DepositFiles: ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

----------


## i_66

*perst33*, нашли что -нибудь?

----------


## DJ_FOBOSS

Братцы! Выручайте! Дайте, пожалуйста, кто нибудь рабочую ссылку на дистриб платформы и если можно клиента и сервера, но в первую очередь интересует платформа 1С 8.2 (8.2.13.218)

Именно этой версии!
Начальство мозг ест большой ложкой! Спасайте! ПЛЗ!

----------


## beweniy_pchel

Каталог пуст. в нем нет архивов, проверьте пожалуйста.

----------


## Ryska

Добрый день! А подскажите, плиз, как вообще обновлять платформу 8.2? Дело в том, что я хотела перекинуть базу с рабочего компа себе на ноут. На ноуте стояла демо-версия, год назад установленная программистом. Сейчас я решила сама попробовать свои силы в переброске базы. Вроде как перекинула (скопировала файл "1С" с компа на флешку, перебросила его на ноут, в запуске 1С:8 нажала "Добавить" и прописала путь к этому скопированному файлу). И все бы ничего, но теперь при запуске на ноуте 1С он пишет: "...требуется версия платформы 1С: Предприятие не ниже 8.2.15.319 (используемая сейчас версия 8.2.14.519... " и далее стращает некорректной работой в программе.  Хотелось бы разобраться, смогу ли я сама обновить эту платформу или все же лучше позвать программиста и не терять зря время?   Буду очень благодарна и признательна!

----------


## Тимур +

люди помогите справится с проблемой. установил платформу 8.2.18.104 и к ней конфигурацию BP_2.0.49.8 и она запрашивает пин код для лицензии, где его взять а ? помогите пожалуйста ! tigriy2010@yandexs.ru

---------- Post added at 10:53 ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 ----------

универсальный патч не катит (

----------


## Brestal

добрый день..  скиньте кто нибудь базовую конфигурацию бухгалтерии  на 1с8.2 для Республики Беларусь, спасибо kufrid@mail.ru
>

----------


## tortila

Всем доброй ночи .Может у кого есть релиз 2.0.58.6 для 1С предприятие.Поделитесь пожалуйста.Stepa_20@mail.ru

---------- Post added at 00:13 ---------- Previous post was at 00:13 ----------




> Добрый день! А подскажите, плиз, как вообще обновлять платформу 8.2? Дело в том, что я хотела перекинуть базу с рабочего компа себе на ноут. На ноуте стояла демо-версия, год назад установленная программистом. Сейчас я решила сама попробовать свои силы в переброске базы. Вроде как перекинула (скопировала файл "1С" с компа на флешку, перебросила его на ноут, в запуске 1С:8 нажала "Добавить" и прописала путь к этому скопированному файлу). И все бы ничего, но теперь при запуске на ноуте 1С он пишет: "...требуется версия платформы 1С: Предприятие не ниже 8.2.15.319 (используемая сейчас версия 8.2.14.519... " и далее стращает некорректной работой в программе.  Хотелось бы разобраться, смогу ли я сама обновить эту платформу или все же лучше позвать программиста и не терять зря время?   Буду очень благодарна и признательна!


---------- Post added at 00:11 ---------- Previous post was at 00:06 ----------

http://pirat.ca/viewtopic.php?t=122003 скачайте  платформу и установите . потом добавите свою базу данных.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Всем доброй ночи .Может у кого есть релиз 2.0.58.6 для 1С предприятие.Поделитесь пожалуйста.Stepa_20@mail.ru


есть обновление

----------


## tortila

Можете поделиться?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Можете поделиться?


Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0.58.6 (Обновление)
а вот тут вроде как установка есть,но с обменника

----------

Almar (28.04.2014), es-natali (07.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.52.1 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 2.0.15.7 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.66.1 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

A5401160 (08.05.2014), andsidor (12.05.2014), Askara (11.05.2014), Gal_Gal (12.05.2014), k-zooma (06.05.2014), Ребенок (12.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", TЕCТОВЫЙ релиз 2.0.58.7 от 12.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", TЕCТОВЫЙ релиз 2.0.58.7 от 12.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", TЕCТОВЫЙ релиз 2.0.58.7 от 12.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

andsidor (12.05.2014), Booker-T (15.05.2014), v.v.i (12.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*ПОЛНЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ С ПАРТНЕРСКОГО ДИСКА 1С:ИТС ЗА МАЙ-2014*
*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения", релиз 2.0.57.8*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.57.8*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП", релиз 2.0.57.8*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 1.0.25.9*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.25.9*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 2.0.22.7*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управляющий 8 СТАНДАРТ", релиз 1.8.6.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управляющий 8 БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.8.6.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управляющий 8 ПРОФ", релиз 1.8.6.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.58.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.58.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.58.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.32.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.32.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 3.0.32.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот государственного учреждения", релиз 1.3.3.7*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", релиз 1.3.3.7*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП", релиз 1.3.3.7*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.71.2*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2.0", релиз 2.0.5.16*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.80.2*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.80.2*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.80.2*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 3.0.15.34*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.46.4*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 2.1.2.8*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.1.2.8*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.65.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.4.8.7*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.4.8.7*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.51.5*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.29.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 10.3.29.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.5.16*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 11.1.2.25*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Воинская часть", релиз 2.0.26.1*

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

agal (14.05.2014), andsidor (12.05.2014), gordik2007 (12.05.2014), nasgul (13.05.2014), Net.Bear (15.05.2014), Primus_vlg (15.05.2014), sashaorion (13.05.2014), western1975 (18.05.2014), работник (23.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2.0", релиз 2.0.6.17 от 13.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*ВСЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ ДЛЯ КРЫМА-2014: УСТАНОВКИ + ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ*

Состав:
Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений Крыма2014
Бухгалтерия для Крыма2014
Бухгалтерия для Крыма2014 БАЗОВАЯ
Зарплата и управление персоналом для Крыма2014
Розница для Крыма2014
Управление производственным предприятием для Крыма2014
Управление торговлей для Крыма2014
Управление торговым предприятием для Крыма2014


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 1.4.8.9 от 14.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Библиотека стандартных подсистем, ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 2.2.3.20 от 14.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

andsidor (14.05.2014), Primus_vlg (15.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничная аптека", релиз 1.1.3.1 от 07.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Медицина. Больничные", релиз 1.1.16.7 от 13.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.5.16 от 07.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ЭЛИАС: Риэлтор. Управление продажами недвижимости" для "УПП", релиз 1.3.51.5 от 06.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Фитнес клуб", релиз 3.1.6.2 от 14.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "СГУ-ИНФОРМ: Университет ПРОФ", релиз 1.1.5.3 от 14.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "AXELOT: WMS Логистика. Управление складом", релиз 4.0.4.3 от 14.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.2.19.102 от 15.05.2014 (САМЫЙ ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ WINDOWS*

Технологическая платформа для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная): 

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий клиент для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Сервер 64-bit для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Порядок обновления, Технология внешних компонент, Демонстрационная информационная база, Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database, Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС, Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Учебная версия:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Portable-версия (не требует установки и лечения, может запускаться с флешки; авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ LINUX* 

Серверы (32/64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

andsidor (16.05.2014), Primus_vlg (15.05.2014)

----------


## vitamina

*Технологическая платформа 8.2 Версия 8.2.19.102 от 15.05.2014*

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Учебная версия -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Демонстрационная информационная база -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - -

*Универсальный патч для любой платформы 1С 8.х* -> скачать | зеркало

----------

andsidor (16.05.2014), rlg (01.10.2014), v.v.i (15.05.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 1.4.1.6 от 16.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 1.4.1.6 от 16.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот государственного учреждения", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 1.4.1.6 от 16.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.67.1 от 21.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 3.0.16.27 от 20.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 3.0.33.8 от 21.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 3.0.33.8 от 21.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 3.0.33.8 от 21.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

SHAKH (27.05.2014)

----------


## vitamina

*Налогоплательщик, редакция 3.0 Версия 3.0.67.1 от 21.05.2014*


Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Файл конфигурации .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 1.0.16.10 от 20.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.16.10 от 20.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Библиотека подключаемого оборудования, релиз 1.0.21.1 от 16.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Библиотека подключаемого оборудования, релиз 1.1.2.1 от 19.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Автоматизированная проверка конфигураций", релиз 1.1.4.30 от 22.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 18:36 ---------- Previous post was at 16:49 ----------

*КАТАЛОГИ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ ТИПОВЫХ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ 8.2/8.3*
*Скрытый текст*
 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ ПРОФ/КОРП/БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ ПРОФ/КОРП/БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "ЗАРПЛАТА И КАДРЫ БЮДЖЕТНОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННЫМ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕМ и ERP 2.0", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОГО УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ ПРОФ и БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "КОМПЛЕКСНАЯ АВТОМАТИЗАЦИЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "РОЗНИЦА ПРОФ/БАЗОВАЯ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "НАЛОГОПЛАТЕЛЬЩИК", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "УПРАВЛЕНИНЕ НЕБОЛЬШОЙ ФИРМОЙ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ


 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ СТРОИТЕЛЬНОЙ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

 - КАТАЛОГ ОБНОВЛЕНИЙ ДЛЯ "ЭЛИАС: АРЕНДА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ НЕДВИЖИМОСТЬЮ ДЛЯ БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ 8", ВКЛЮЧАЯ ПОСЛЕДНИЕ РЕЛИЗЫ

----------


## Ukei

*Библиотека стандартных подсистем, релиз 2.2.2.45 от 23.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 14:22 ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 ----------



*Конфигурация "MES Оперативное управление производством", релиз 1.1.4.1 от 02.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: НОВА Управление транспортной логистикой", релиз 3.6.12.1 от 19.12.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление задолженностью", релиз 3.2.7.54 от 19.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Экспедирование", релиз 3.5.7.16 от 30.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Бухгалтерия лизинговой компании", релиз 2.0.56.4 от 27.03.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Управление доступом (СКУД)", релиз 2.0.5.18 от 12.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Стоматология", релиз 2.0.2.5 от 03.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Строительство 3.0", релиз 3.0.1.9 от 23.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Комплект регламентированной отчетности государственных учреждений, релиз 2.0.37.1 от 23.05.2014*

Для конфигураций:
"Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"
"Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения базовая"
"Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения, редакция 2.0"
"Бюджетная отчетность"
"Свод отчетов ПРОФ, редакция 3.4"

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Библиотека стандартных подсистем, релиз 2.2.2.45 от 23.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.72.1 от 26.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП", релиз 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения", релиз 1.0.72.1 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом", релиз 3.0.16.32 от 26.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 2.5 Версия 2.5.81.1 от 26.05.2014*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Дистрибутив обновления Базовая -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Дистрибутив обновления КОРП -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения, редакция 1.0 Версия 1.0.72.1 от 26.05.2014*

Дистрибутив обновления -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.53.1 от 27.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 2.1.3.8 от 27.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.1.3.8 от 27.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.53.1 от 27.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2.0", релиз 2.0.6.18 от 27.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 2.1.3.8 от 27.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.1.3.8 от 27.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Библиотека электронных документов", релиз 1.1.15.11 от 27.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Библиотека электронных документов", релиз 1.2.2.7 от 27.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Библиотека стандартных подсистем, релиз 2.2.3.24 от 28.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Корпоративный инструментальный пакет, релиз 2.0.11.2 от 29.05.2014*

Состав КИП:

Центр контроля качества
Центр управления производительностью
Стандартный нагрузочный тест
Тест-центр
 + *Сценарное тестирование, версия 3.0.2.10*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 1.4.8.10 от 28.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 1.0.26.3 от 29.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.26.3 от 29.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 2.0.24.13 от 29.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Библиотека стандартных подсистем, релиз 2.2.2.46 от 29.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

delele (02.10.2014)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", релиз 1.0.26.3 от 29.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.0.26.3 от 29.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация", релиз 1.1.48.1 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Документооборот ПРОФ", релиз 1.4.1.7 от 30.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП", релиз 1.4.1.7 от 30.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Документооборот государственного учреждения", релиз 1.4.1.7 от 30.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с версии 2.0.58.6:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с версии 2.0.58.6:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с версии 2.0.58.6:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2.0", релиз 2.0.6.19 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 2.1.3.10 от 29.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.1.3.10 от 29.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс для Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.32.7 от 08.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс КОРП для Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0", релиз 2.0.58.4 от 24.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс КОРП для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0", релиз 3.0.32.7 от 08.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс 2.0 для Комплексной автоматизации", релиз 1.1.35.1 от 10.06.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс 3.0 для Комплексной автоматизации", релиз 1.1.47.1 от 08.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс 2.0 для УПП", релиз 1.3.39.1 от 28.04.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс 3.0 для УПП", релиз 1.3.52.1 от 28.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс 3.0 для Управление торговлей", релиз 11.1.5.8 от 25.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Финанс для ERP 2.0", релиз 2.0.5.6 от 03.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Крастоа ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.8.4 от 12.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Крастоа СТАНДАРТ", релиз 2.0.8.3 от 16.04.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Центр управления лизингом", релиз 2.27.3.1 от 06.12.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: НОВА Управление транспортной логистикой + Управление торговлей", релиз 10.3.14.5 от 16.02.2012*

Файл конфигурации:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Общежитие", релиз 1.1.3.711 от 11.07.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "БИТ: Расчет стипендий", релиз 1.1.21.0217 от 08.04.2013*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.4.9.14 от 02.06.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.4.9.14 от 02.06.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 1.4.8.11 от 02.06.2014*

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## DEL

1111111111111

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с версии 2.0.58.6:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с версии 2.0.58.6:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 3.0.33.15 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление для перехода с версии 2.0.58.6:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 20:59 ---------- Previous post was at 20:27 ----------

*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой", релиз 1.4.9.14 от 02.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление небольшой фирмой БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 1.4.9.14 от 02.06.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 21:00 ---------- Previous post was at 20:59 ----------

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2.0", релиз 2.0.6.19 от 30.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница", релиз 2.1.3.10 от 29.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Розница БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.1.3.10 от 29.05.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

---------- Post added at 21:01 ---------- Previous post was at 21:00 ----------

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП", релиз 2.0.58.6 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием", релиз 1.3.52.1 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Деньги", релиз 2.0.15.7 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "Налогоплательщик", релиз 3.0.66.1 от 25.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Файл конфигурации .cf (годится для обновления):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Обновление:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

- ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА, ССЫЛКИ НА КОНФИГУРАЦИИ 8.Х ДЛЯ РОССИИ *В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

delele (02.10.2014)

----------

